# HT Subwoofer suggestions ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys ... So I decided to create another thread for choosing a subwoofer(s), since technically its a different kind of a speaker .. 

So basically I'm setting up a home theater room in my new house's basement, and need some subwoofer suggestions ..

I'm aiming for a 7.1 or 7.2 audio configuration, depending on which subwoofer(s) I decide on (1 or 2) .. My budget for getting these 1 or 2 subwoofers is about $1500 altogether .. This can increase, but only if its *really* needed ..

I haven't decided on an A/V Receiver yet, but Onkyo NR818 is one I see is recommended a lot .. But like I said, A/V receiver hasn't been chosen yet ..

Also, I'd like to avoid getting an amp for the subs (to manage my total home theater room budget)

So which subs should I consider for getting the maximum possible *impact* ? ... 

My home theater room has a layout like this:


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Power Sound Audio - XS15
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xs15

The price for 2 is $1423.10


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Power Sound Audio - XS15
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xs15
> 
> The price for 2 is $1423.10


This is where I would suggest going too - I have an XS30 and love it.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> Power Sound Audio - XS15
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xs15
> 
> The price for 2 is $1423.10





ALMFamily said:


> This is where I would suggest going too - I have an XS30 and love it.


PSA's subs are recommended elsewhere too, but how do they compare with SVS and HSU ones ?

Also, how do I figure out which one should I get from these, besides trying to find showrooms, and taking the time out to go there, etc. ?

How do you figure out which subwoofers are good, by just looking at the specs ? I ask because I can't for sure say which of these will respond the best with my room's dimensions ..

Also, there have been a few other suggestions too from elsewhere, which I've mentioned below ... How do the choices mentioned above compare with these (since they're all in the same rough price range) ?:

2x Hsu VTF3 mk4 subwoofers -- $1520
2x SVS PB12 NSD -- $1538
2x Outlaw LFM-1 EX -- $1298
Rythmik FV15HP -- $1274
2x PSA XV15 -- $1518
Dayton Audio T1504A -- $950



Mike P. said:


> A pair of Stereo Integrity HT 18D2's and a Behringer iNuke 3000DSP would easily fit your budget.


Are those subwoofers ? I can't seem to find a link for the first suggestion, and the second one seems to be an amp, not a sub ..


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Also, keep in mind that I'll be watching movies & TV shows about 70% of the time, playing games 25% of the times, and 5% for music and everything else ..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The nice thing about subs is that we have such a great array of ID vendors to choose from who all make excellent products. Honestly, I do not think you could go wrong with PSA, SVS, or HSU subs.

As far as the SI and iNuke combo, I believe that is if you wanted to go the DIY route...


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a testimonial - I've recently bought two SVS PC12's and couldn't be happier with their performance. They're the cylindrical version of the PB12's you were pricing out. Their customer service is top notch too - just do a Google search on them and you'll see oodles of praise from people about their outstanding experiences. Would be worth a look.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ahmadka said:


> Also, how do I figure out which one should I get from these, besides trying to find showrooms, and taking the time out to go there, etc. ?
> 
> How do you figure out which subwoofers are good, by just looking at the specs ? I ask because I can't for sure say which of these will respond the best with my room's dimensions ..
> 
> ...


Welcome to As The Audio World Turns - a good sub is a good sub period.
It mainly comes down to preference and some nit picking - you have been
recommended some good subs, and none are a real loser - they will work
in your room.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

So I guess I've chosen a winner (at least for now) :: dual PSA XV15 subs 

Also guys, are there any compatibility issues regarding subwoofers ? Anything at all ? I mean, assume I know nothing about setting up a home theater (which I virtually don't, really) ... Up till now, I've just stayed till LEDs/LCDs and HTiBs .. I've never before setup a full fledged home theater room all on my own, and that too without any professional help .. 

I mean, are there are power requirements to be met ? any amp/ohm rating requirement ? a/v receiver requirements ? wire length requirements ? or do they need any additional hardware besides an a/v receiver to connect to ? anything at all ? .. Because I don't want to buy amplifiers .. I just want to drive the audio using the a/v/ receiver only (not chosen yet, but probably Onkyo NR818) ..

Do they have any compatibility issues with the speakers being used maybe ?

I'm just brainstorming here for any possible issues ..

Just brainstorm if there could be anything I'm overlooking  ... I ask because returning the sub back to the retailer will be virtually impossible for me, because I'm importing this from the US via a friend .. I'm actually in asia myself, where there is not much of a market regarding specialized home theater equipment ... Very few items are available to me locally ..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The subwoofer has its own built in amp - all you need is a coaxial RCA cable
like this http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023601&p_id=620&seq=1&format=2
You connect it from the sub pre-out on your receiver, to your subwoofer.
Your receiver and subwoofer will come with instructions on how to set up.

It is best to have speakers that will play below 80 hz, to blend better with
the subwoofer, when crossing over to the speakers. The receiver instructions
will tell you how to do this. Receivers also come with an auto set-up system,
to use as a tool - to help set everything up in your room.


----------



## makcer9 (Feb 6, 2012)

ECS is another great subwoofer company. This is a small company but the EC12 is a great choice and he builds custom for your own finish choice. The EC15 is what i have and it is outrageous. Just as good as my SVS.
If you want I can give you his contact number.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't forget to look at Rythmik. They are easily as good as SVS or PSA in every regard


----------



## ksrigg (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think you can ever go wrong with a Dayton product. I understand that the Titanic is just unbelievable. I am currently running a Lambda Acoustics (now Acoustic Elegance) 15" driver with a Dayton 250 watt plate amp and could not be happier. It will rattle the china in the cabinet on the other end of the house (and I only have the volume at about 11 o'clock). My suggestion would be to build, or have built, a sub using a Dayton Titanic 15" driver and the Yung 500 watt plate amp. You will spend a lot less money and have a fantastic sub. Just my 2 cents...or you could buy the 4 cu' ft. knock down enclosure and have a cabinet maker make a new baffle for your 15" driver...but I am a firm believer in DIY..

I forgot to mention that Parts Express sells everything you would need and is the distributor of the Dayton brand.


----------

